# Bollywood, here I come!



## raquel13 (Jun 4, 2007)

OK, I really don't know the first thing about Bollywood, but I did this look for a MUA challenge.





































.MAC Patina eyeshadow on lids

.MAC Cranberry eyeshadow in crease and outer third of lids

.Urban Decay Roach eyeshadow on outer V

.Urban Decay Half Baked eyeshadow on inner 2/3 of lids

.MAC Ricepaper eyeshadow on brow bones

.MAC Blacktrack eyeliner on upper lash lines

.Urban Decay Zero eyeliner on lower lash lines

.MAC Gold pigment mixed with MAC Fix + for dots

.Ardell false lashes (I don't know which ones... some old ones I had sitting around)


.NARS Mounia blush

.NARS Laguna bronzer


.MAC Mahogany lip liner

.MAC Viva Glam lipstick

.Chanel Spark lip gloss


----------



## lsperry (Jun 4, 2007)

Very pretty and creative....


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 4, 2007)

ooo i love this look sooo much!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 4, 2007)

fabulous blending!


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 4, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 4, 2007)

Very pretty, I like the warm colours of your makeup and love your blush! And I'd die to have your eyebrows...


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 4, 2007)

You are so pretty!!! I know, i tell you that a lot, lol! This looks HOT


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 4, 2007)

Very pretty. Your blending is great.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 4, 2007)

This actually does have a Bollywood look.  I know I have seen Ash or Shilpa or someone with a look like this.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow, I ADORE this look on you! You should totally wear red lipstick more often


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 4, 2007)

beautiful! which viva glam l/s are you wearing??


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kim. (Jun 4, 2007)

:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:This is AMAZING, you look so beautiful.


----------



## Ciara (Jun 4, 2007)

very pretty!!


----------



## n_c (Jun 4, 2007)

Love it!!! The blending is perfect too


----------



## snowkei (Jun 4, 2007)

so gorgeous!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 4, 2007)

Your eyes and brows are the PERFECT shape.


----------



## greentwig (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful & Great Blending


----------



## mistella (Jun 5, 2007)

That looks beautiful


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 5, 2007)

stunning!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 5, 2007)

You look beautiful.


----------



## applefrite (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 5, 2007)

i love your fotd's 
this look is sooooo beautiful !!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## user79 (Jun 5, 2007)

That's rad!


----------



## aeryss (Jun 5, 2007)

so well blended - and very elegant!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 5, 2007)

This is incredible & I love it!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 5, 2007)

flawless...


----------



## raquel13 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, thanks so much everyone! You are all waaay too kind, but I really appreciate all of your comments!


----------



## bhaerynden (Jun 5, 2007)

you're gorgeous !


----------



## entipy (Jun 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 5, 2007)

so classic and pretty, you look good!


----------



## Mien (Jun 5, 2007)

Stunning and those warm colos do remind me of Bollywood


----------



## asian_eyes (Jun 5, 2007)

The red is breathtaking!!


----------



## amethystangel (Jun 6, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jun 6, 2007)

Very pretty. I love how you added the gold dots.


----------



## ankheera (Jun 6, 2007)

i love the shades of your eyeshadows and the way you put them!! so fresh, it's like a ray of sunlight!!
your red lips are fab!!


----------



## stevoulina (Jun 6, 2007)

Very pretty!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 6, 2007)

Very Pretty


----------



## raquel13 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_beautiful! which viva glam l/s are you wearing??_

 
It's VGI! The OG!


----------



## Chinda-chan (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow... this eyes, this lips... wonderful! Looks really great!!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 1, 2007)

gorgeous!!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Sep 2, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------



## tanbelina (Sep 2, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 2, 2007)

Fabulous....


----------



## pichima (Sep 2, 2007)

per-fect!!!!!!!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 13, 2008)

Cuteness!


----------



## n_c (Feb 13, 2008)

Blending looks so good...nicely done


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 13, 2008)

Very pretty !!


----------



## happy*phantom (Feb 13, 2008)

Mindblowing!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 13, 2008)

Oooh, I really like this.  Very pretty!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 13, 2008)

That is stunning! And you portrayed the Bollywood look very nicely (I've watched a lot of Bollywood films).


----------



## Jot (Feb 13, 2008)

completely beautiful x


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 13, 2008)

looks wonderful


----------

